# Mature submission and mature filter



## PixiesKitty (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi! I came along with this account http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackmadness/ that belongs to a minor, he is 16 or 15, and he posted this submission without the mature flag http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2657937

The trouble ticket was opened and the mature flag was put on it, but I noticed a few hours ago that he can actually respond to comments in that feature that is flagged as mature, isn't that a bug? or is the mature filter off?

Thanks!


----------



## tsawolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Art submitted by a user can always be viewed by that user, even if they do not meet the filter requirements.

After all, if they submitted it, presumably they can view it.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 17, 2009)

So tecnically... can he post his mature art just by "forgetting" to add the mature filter? Isn't that a loop-hole?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 17, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> So tecnically... can he post his mature art just by "forgetting" to add the mature filter? Isn't that a loop-hole?



No. What TSA is saying is that the system doesn't check age if it's the owner of the submission. Even if it a mature tag

Because people who post porn "should" be able to view said porn.


----------



## tsawolf (Aug 18, 2009)

The system doesn't bother to check because we know they already have the images.  After all, they were the ones to _make_ them.  At that point, protecting them from the image seems rather a wasted effort.

That being said, whether they should be allowed to post mature artwork at all is a different debate.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 19, 2009)

The Mature tag is there for purely legal reasons, to my knowledge; the administration sure as hell don't have any _moral_ objection to minors viewing nude art (after all, they let kids into art museums, don't they?), and I doubt anyone would have a solid legal case against letting someone see something they themselves created, regardless of their age.


----------



## Matt (Aug 20, 2009)

"*PLEASE NOTE:* Users caught falsifying their date of birth will have their mature art locked down until they can otherwise prove their age.*PLEASE NOTE:* Users caught falsifying their date of birth will have their mature art locked down until they can otherwise prove their age."
I found that on the account control panel off the main website. By locking art down, don't they mean art that the person posted?


----------



## Valerion (Aug 20, 2009)

It means they can't view mature art posted by others.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 20, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> The Mature tag is there for purely legal reasons, to my knowledge; the administration sure as hell don't have any _moral_ objection to minors viewing nude art (after all, they let kids into art museums, don't they?), and I doubt anyone would have a solid legal case against letting someone see something they themselves created, regardless of their age.



Oh, I'm totally aware of that. Also that kids can use google to find "boobs" and some other cheap porn.

I'm just a little bit lawful/neutral when it comes to the ToS. When that changes, I'll just couldn't care less about minors and pronz.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2009)

Matt said:


> By locking art down, don't they mean art that the person posted?



When an underage user is discovered abusing the Mature setting, typical administrative response is (1) purge all Mature submissions from their gallery, and (2) disable their Mature content option.

Though it does not prevent the user from submitting material with Mature flags in the future.


----------

